# Took 3 cottontail last night ... 3 4 tha pot!



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

.36 cal lead balls that I casted was the ammo ..























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## josealvarado15 (Mar 2, 2018)

sweet good hunt.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

josealvarado15 said:


> sweet good hunt.


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Awesome man looks like good eating and food fun! Happy days! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Awesome man looks like good eating and food fun! Happy days!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Oh ya!! Gotta love it !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You got some healthy looking rabbits in your neck of the woods.(or desert) Nice head shots! Do you just use a head lamp or do you have a bigger spot light.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> You got some healthy looking rabbits in your neck of the woods.(or desert) Nice head shots! Do you just use a head lamp or do you have a bigger spot light.


Thanks joe!! Yes they are tasty buggars!! Lol .. yes pal i just use my headlamp .. eyes glow like marbles .. so I aim right next to the marble

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice bro...I love hunting with .36 lead...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Nice bro...I love hunting with .36 lead...
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Thanks man!! Yup same here ! Hits hard and shoots flat!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

great chatches. I think you can catch now even without forn nor without bands...

:king:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you my friend for the kind words 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice harvest bro...I love .36 call lead....fast, flat, and hits hard

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I actually commented twice on this...and said same as your reply...lol

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

mostho said:


> great chatches. I think you can catch now even without forn nor without bands...
> :king:


Thanks my friend .. I am a little late ha ha .. I missed your message for some reason 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Nice harvest bro...I love .36 call lead....fast, flat, and hits hard
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Thanks man! .. good seeing u here .. yup .36 lead is probably my favorite round .. its a good weight

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I actually commented twice on this...and said same as your reply...lol
> 
> Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


Haha I seeeee !

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> .36 cal lead balls that I casted was the ammo ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What slingshot is that orange one. PocketPredator Scorpian? If so, does it have aiming grooves as I can not see in the picture on his website.


----------

